# Mountain biking in Tenerife, Canary Islands



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everybody!

upon request by a lot of friends and people I am opening a new thread about mountain biking in Tenerife, Canary Islands, where I live...
Europeans are starting to figure it out as the perfect winter riding destination for its climate and quality of trails, so I guess it is time for American people to put in on the map and start tapping it...

First off, though, some general information:

*-Where the hell is Tenerife, anyways?*

Tenerife is the largest of the Canary Islands (also called The Fortunate Isles, which include Lanzarote, Fuerteventura, Gran Canaria, La Palma, La Gomera and El Hierro). The archipelago is located off the Atlantic coast of Morocco and Western Sahara, just north of the Tropic of Cancer. Geographically they belong to Africa, but politically and culturally they belong to Spain, so traveling there is like traveling to Europe, no special visas needed.

*-How do you get there?*

All you need is to get to Madrid or Barcelona, then there are multiple daily connections to the two airports serving the island.

*Ok, what's so special about Tenerife?*

An 11,000-foot volcano. An insane amount of trails. Beaches. Beer. One season: spring. Is that enough?
Tenerife is basically a giant volcano rising out of the abyss to 3.718 meters (Mount Teide, Spain's highest mountain). Big ups. Long downs. It is considered a micro-continent thanks to the variety of environments, ranging from lush laurisilva forest to dry, catus-filled desert, from Canary pine forests to lava flows and cinder cones. They call it the island of eternal spring because temperatures at sea level average in the 70's all-year round.
The riding is great, for real. Fire roads forever, raw and 'un-manscaped' singletrack, backcountry epics. To hit closer to home, it is like taking Downieville to the Big Island of Hawaii&#8230;
There are hotels and apartments everywhere, especially in the South.

-When is the best time to go?

Winter is probably the best and most rewarding time to ride. When back home bike resorts turn again into ski resorts, when days get short, cold and wet, you can still ride 25 miles, 7500 feet down and dip in the ocean when you are done, beer in hand.
We ride all year, although summers up high can get hot...

In the next posts I will share some photos and videos, but in the meantime if you have been there and want to share your experience, you are welcome!

Hasta pronto


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

this is a video of a ride in the South of the Island, rocky, dry, cactus-filled, exposed and long...


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

That looks unbelievable!!!!! I am SO JEALOUS!! How did you end up living there/how long have you been living there?


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

i have lived there for about three years. after moving out of California I had to find a place with such great living and riding!


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

and this is a video of my friend Leo in the North of the Island, the Anaga Mountains and their unique forest...


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

this is a picture of Leo surfing on volcanic gravel...


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

sometimes, this happens:









not bad for being on a small island near the Tropics...


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

morning riding and meditation session


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

That is insane man... absolutely insane... I really can't even comprehend living where you do


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Just as soon as I win the lottery I am there!


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

dgw2jr said:


> Just as soon as I win the lottery I am there!


 it is cheaper than you think, especially if you live on the east coast...


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy winter solstice folks!


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy Holidays from Fluyendo!


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

what an honor to be mentioned by Jerome in the same sentence as HB!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

chasing the sunset with Thomas









Learn to Fly with Fabio


----------



## boilerman856 (Aug 27, 2013)

daniele said:


> it is cheaper than you think, especially if you live on the east coast...


How do you think it would be to live there with a small family? Is there enough good paying work to enjoy a moderate lifestyle? And I'm from the east coast also...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

it all depends on you, your lifestyle and your skills...
in Spain there is one of the highest unemployment rates of all Europe, and the Canary Islands 'enjoy' a higher unemployment rate than mainland Spain!
the main industry is based on tourism, which fluctuates yearly


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

this morning, after yet another storm...a blanket of snow on the mountains. cannot wait to ride!!!


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

new year, new trails, new video!

enjoy...


----------



## PoPolsku (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks incredible, I had some family friends visit the island before. I see you mentioned that the southern region has many hotels and apartments, is the biking and beaches good in that region? How much would you estimate a week would cost on the island including plane tickets to and from Spain?


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

yes, the south is definitely the place to go!
an apartment can cost about 50 € per day, flights vary around 500 € depending where you come from. book a flight to madrid then it is one flight to tenerife.
you can contact me in private at info_at_fluyendo . net


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

Riding with the champions: Jerome Clementz and Edgar Carballo...


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

riding with Jerome and Mark Weir!!!

...'stache brothers


----------



## daniele (Oct 24, 2007)

Amazing day riding with Remy Absalon, Nico Lau and Gustav Wildhaber!
stats of the day: 34 miles (55 km), + 2,700 ft (+900 m), - 12,000 ft (-3600 m)


----------



## Avituse (Jan 18, 2018)

I have booked a flight to Spain with my son and definitely go to the Canaries. This will be the first time he will be traveling outside the country and he seems pretty excited and at the same time nervous haha.. I was thinking that we should go to Tenerife first because they have the most extensive white sand beaches and the most playful Atlantic waves over there, I was reading the info here in https://www.canaryislandsinfo.co.uk/tenerife/things-to-do/.. After Fuerteventura we might as well go to Tenerife then Gran Canaria.. Any places in Tenerife/Spain you recommend guys? Feel free to share


----------

